# Fiesta de las Cruces



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Man this place has more holidays ... and opportunities to fire off cohetes and drink tequila and mezcal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiesta_de_las_Cruces

It is being observed in a large way in our little community at the moment.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here in southwest Mexico City the cohetes are not too crazy today. My wife says that it is considered a fiesta for albañiles. I'm not an albañil, but I just may have a tequila later anyway!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh I would say that a cohete (one of those which rises perhaps to a height of 200 feet or so) followed by the big BANG has been going off every 15 seconds or so. Some are nicer than others in that they make kind of a hissing sound as they go up. Our backyard is about 150 ft from launch level so they explode just a little higher than our living room window.

We drove through the town of Ocotepec earlier and it was like a chinese new year. There they were igniting the fireworks which make the snap-crackle-pop noise. They must have a hundred or so fireworks strung together.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

circle110 said:


> Here in southwest Mexico City the cohetes are not too crazy today. My wife says that it is considered a fiesta for albañiles. I'm not an albañil, but I just may have a tequila later anyway!


Lots of albañiles where I live and as part of their celebration they open the bullring, only used a couple of days a year. They bring in some bulls from the local ranches and, fortified by beer, tequila, or worse, some _agua loca_ such as Tonayán; ride and otherwise play with them. Every year some participants get gored, trampled, or suffer from alcohol poisoning, but fortunately there's an ambulance standing by. Thing is, if the first victim's injuries aren't immediately life threatening, the paramedics will treat him in the ambulance while waiting for the next fool who will be along shortly.... because they don't want to make the 25 km. trip to the hospital for only one person.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This is one Mexican religious fiesta I've never heard of, so I made inquiries of Prof. Google to discover what it's all about. Orígenes del Día de la Santa Cruz y del día de los albañiles

Sorry it's in Spanish - I couldn't find a link in English.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

perropedorro said:


> Lots of albañiles where I live and as part of their celebration they open the bullring, only used a couple of days a year. They bring in some bulls from the local ranches and, fortified by beer, tequila, or worse, some _agua loca_ such as Tonayán; ride and otherwise play with them. Every year some participants get gored, trampled, or suffer from alcohol poisoning, but fortunately there's an ambulance standing by. Thing is, if the first victim's injuries aren't immediately life threatening, the paramedics will treat him in the ambulance while waiting for the next fool who will be along shortly.... because they don't want to make the 25 km. trip to the hospital for only one person.


I'll join them with a tequila but the amateur matador stuff I'll take a pass on! 
(Well, I'll also skip the alcohol poisoning... a modest amount goes a long way!)


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> This is one Mexican religious fiesta I've never heard of, so I made inquiries of Prof. Google to discover what it's all about. Orígenes del Día de la Santa Cruz y del día de los albañiles
> 
> Sorry it's in Spanish - I couldn't find a link in English.


I used to put up a cross every year when I was building. One of the guy's wives would decorate it with crate paper. Not for a couple years now

http://sparksmex.blogspot.mx/2011/05/dia-de-los-albaniles.html


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

No bull rings around here that I know of - we do have a nearby horse stable. I do think this is more about the cross rather than the albaniles however. The local church dates back to 1532 or so. We have seen some, but not many, adorned crosses today.

It is kind of neat to live in an area with real heredity - more than 50 years or so.

The rockets keep on launching. Earlier we went into a tandem mode where they were sending two up at a time. We live on the side of a basin and I truly think the various sides of the basin compete...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> No bull rings around here that I know of - we do have a nearby horse stable. I do think this is more about the cross rather than the albaniles however. The local church dates back to 1532 or so. We have seen some, but not many, adorned crosses today.
> 
> It is kind of neat to live in an area with real heredity - more than 50 years or so.
> 
> The rockets keep on launching. Earlier we went into a tandem mode where they were sending two up at a time. We live on the side of a basin and I truly think the various sides of the basin compete...


We live in the same area, horseshoe, and definitely about both the cross and the albañiles. Here's a photo of the cross in our house under construction:


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

In the not too distant past there was a thread regarding Mexican music - I'm too lazy to track it down at the moment - but I am watching a concert by "espumas y terciopelo " on our Sky dish channel 712 (stingray concerts). It is very nice.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a nice Youtube link :


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tried to post a youtube link but that didn't work well but you can google it and find the same link...


----------

